# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  دعواتكم للشيخ العابد : د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني..

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*دعواتكم للشيخ العابد : 
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني.. 
*

*
*
* #صاحب المؤلفات النافعة له أكثر من 130 مؤلف من أشهرها كتيب 
 #حصن_المسلم.*
*  بعد الفحوصات تبينوا أنه أصيب بالسرطان في الكبد -شفاه الله وعافاه- ذكرت لكم ذلك للدعاء له دعاء خاص ..* 
* شفى الله الشيخ وحفظه من كل مكروه.
منقول
*

*
*

----------


## تمرة الأحباب

*اللهم اشفه وارفع منزلته
لا أعلم كتاباً كُتب في العصر الحديث نفع الله به ككتابه (حصن المسلم)*

----------


## الشاشي

شفاه الله وعافاه
اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نسأل الله أن يعجل بشفاء الشيخ وأن يحفظه ويرعاه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

طهور إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفآء لايغادر سقما 
اللهم رب الناس اذهب عنه الباس اشفه أنت الشافى شفاءا لا يغادر سقما*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اللهم اشف الشيخ والبسه ثوب العافية يا حي يا قيوم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اللهم رب الناس أشف انت الشافي شفاءا لا يغادر سقما

----------

